# Phil. V Thai



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

I am trying to decide whether Phil. or Thailand would be a better place to retire.
What's your opinion?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

markinsydney said:


> I am trying to decide whether Phil. or Thailand would be a better place to retire.
> What's your opinion?
> Thanks
> Mark


Read every credible piece of information about each that you can find but be very sure to visit both a few times before deciding.

Best of luck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I get the impression that many expats are leaving Thailand because the visa situation is getting increasingly difficult.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Two of the biggest factors in my choosing the PIs was the easy visa, and there is more English. I have been here 5 years and still not sure it was the right choice ha ha...


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Depends if u have a woman or not. The women in the Philippines are simply wonderful. Beautiful, and fun to be with. But the Filipino culture leaves a lot to be desired and in most respects I prefer Thailand - better infrastucture, much cleaner, better food (imho) and lower housing cost. That said the Thai people aren't as warm as Filipinos and there is that pesky language barrier, but I can deal with that. If I didn't have a woman in the Philippines I'd be retired in Thailand.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

About all you can do is try to get yourself educated as much as possible on both your options and then make a decision. That decision does not have to be permanent either. Each of us is here for some of the same reasons and some different reasons, it has to be a personal decision that only you can make. Good luck.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

markinsydney said:


> I am trying to decide whether Phil. or Thailand would be a better place to retire.
> What's your opinion?
> Thanks
> Mark


Hi Mark,
You must have some knowledge of both countries, the food, the ladies or if partnered their choice also. I/we love both countries but the better half is Filipino so the answer for us is simple.
There are some members here that spent many years in Thailand that have moved to PH and enjoy, each to their own and honestly the only way to get your answers come from lots of research and boots on the ground. Ask Thai and Filipino expats from different sites as you are doing here.

All the input so far from other members holds merit, this is not a 5 minute debate/decision and as we do, read and read more, experience and experience again. My choice is 6 years in the making, others less many longer.
Good luck with your post and read, take heed, enjoy and prosper.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for your replies.

Yes,there are many things to consider.
I am just beginning my education in regards to the two options,not sure if there's a third option?
There are many differences with the two options plus and minus on both sides.
I have found that Youtube videos are very helpful.
I think it's hard to judge with things like this if one person gives an example of one bad/good experience that they had without explaining if this is typical or not [anecdotal] so you have to keep going to find out the likely possibilities going forward.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

markinsydney said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Yes,there are many things to consider.
> I am just beginning my education in regards to the two options,not sure if there's a third option?
> ...


Hi Mark,
I gather you live in Thailand or have lived from your locale posted here. There are dozens of countries to retire/live but it's up to the individual to make these choices based on experiences first and plenty of research to follow. One of the reasons we are all here, the banter, the misinformation, (that we weed through) the real information and a sense of belonging. 

A point I take in this and other sites is there are far more experienced and worldly compatriots willing to help/supply information when one asks the right questions with appropriate data, throw their two bobs worth in. Specific questions gain individuals experiences, left field questions leave many members not contributing to what should be a family discussion.

Ask and ask again, the info filters through, unique situations/legal go on forever and depending on ones situation oft times requires an attorney here in PH. Ask your specific questions both here and Thai sites and formulate your own opinion. 

An affiliation with a Thai, Filipino or what ever country holds sway, single go this way, partnered go that way. There is plenty of info on this site when one delves, old and new but relevant and plenty of answers are there for the taking. As I do and others, research and research more, visit and visit again. Ask and ask again.

Good luck with your delving Mark, I and all here wish you a fortuitous answer post haste.

Cheers, Steve.

Golly another long winded reply.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Mark,
> You must have some knowledge of both countries, the food, the ladies or if partnered their choice also. I/we love both countries but the better half is Filipino so the answer for us is simple.
> There are some members here that spent many years in Thailand that have moved to PH and enjoy, each to their own and honestly the only way to get your answers come from lots of research and boots on the ground. Ask Thai and Filipino expats from different sites as you are doing here.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
I agree with Steve on this. I have just moved to Philippines after 8 y ears in Thailand (Pattaya), so my experiences are very new and relevant. 
There is no doubt that the living standard is higher in Pattaya but I have moved to the province here, so there is less infrastructure here than say Angeles which would be a proper comparison to Pattaya. But again Angeles is on a smaller scale. 
I did not want to get into another similar atmosphere, so Angeles was not on my radar.
I have to say that in the main, I am pleased to have made the move in coming to North Luzon. The people are much friendlier and helpful (except when you go to the shops, when they are all mostly asleep) much the same as Thailand!
Local food here is quite ordinary as Steve has said in comparison to Thailand. Having said that we went to a lovely restauranta couple of nights ago and had a great meal for 2 for 450 pesos, including a couple of beers and water for partner. Great service, pleasant and attentive - rarely get that in Thailand.
Filipino woman overall are much better propositions to Thais and I have again experienced both. Though you must understand there is good and bad in both, but more good in Philippines. I consider Thai women more of a risk than Filipinos by a long way.
Life here in the province is much quieter although where we are is quite a large city. Adequate shopping facilities, hospitals, other medical services, so you don't miss out on that much. It gets better in the large cities of course.
Accommodation here is cheaper than Pattaya but properties often fall short of expectations, so plenty of feet on the ground work needed here. We decided to buy a small house, more than adequate for our needs and way cheaper than say Pattaya.
Great markets nearby, English is spoken but it is not fluent by any means, however, much easier than Thailand that I found quite hard work. 
Visas easier here and it will only get worse in Thailand, thus why many expats have up camp and came to Philippines/Vietnam etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the interesting replies.
Mogo51
What's the problem with Thai visas?
What do you mean"Thai women are more of a risk?

I saw a video the other day about Phil. shopping and was surprised at how expensive some items were considering the fact that the locals make typically US$7 per day but your 450 pesos dinner for 2 is amazing value maybe it depends on whether or not the item is imported.
So English isn't spoken much in rural Thailand i'm thinking?

Big Pearl.
No I live in Australia but I couldn't see an option on this website to indicate that.

One thing I notice is that there are many more expats in Thailand
What are the best ways to meet expats in Thailand and Phil.?
I think meetup.com would work well , any other ideas?
I like Philippino's and Thai's but it's true Phil. is more friendly not saying Thai's are unfriendly but Philippinos are super extroverts.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

markinsydney said:


> Thanks for all the interesting replies.
> Mogo51
> What's the problem with Thai visas?
> What do you mean"Thai women are more of a risk?
> ...


I had 8 years in Thailand mainly Pattaya but spent a short period in the Provinces. English virtually nil there except from other expats. Nothing to do and all day to do it.
Cost of living cheaper in the Provinces mainly because there is nothing to spend it on.

Thai women are ruthless - there are some exceptions, but not many. There are some ruthless types of Filipina women also, but as I have said, there are a lot more decent ones around and English is more prevalent.

I am still doing an overview on the cost of living between the two countries, but there is no doubt it is cheaper in Philippines. We had a very large grocery shop last week and it included a bottle of scotch, bottle of gin and 4 stubbies of beer for me, cost 2700 pesos ($68au), try doing that in Sydney!!!
The same shop in Thailand would be 3,500 to 4k bht in Thailand.
If you think imported goods are expensive in Phils, which they can be, wait to you see the prices in Thailand. They have just put up alcohol prices (mainly imported wines etc) by 100 bht bottle and they are already exorbitant ie. Jacobs Creek $22au bottle!!!
From what I have seen so far, Philippines is up to 40% cheaper than Thailand, thanks largely to the exchange rates 40pesos to $au, 26 bht to $au.

Visa requirements are being tightened by Thailand, more requirements regarding proof of income (none in Phils), More money requirements and they have not finished yet. in Phils, at least you are welcome, in Thailand, they would prefer you to leave your wallet at the airport and go back home.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

"in Thailand, they would prefer you to leave your wallet at the airport and go back home."

Phil government aren't far short of that either.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

markinsydney said:


> Thanks for all the interesting replies.
> Mogo51
> What's the problem with Thai visas?
> What do you mean"Thai women are more of a risk?
> ...


I love both countries, many others also and could live in either or others but as said the better half is Filipino and becomes a choice based on negotiations and acceptable living standards and comfort zones. So for myself and probably many others on the Philippines expat site, Thai expat sites or even the Laos expat site, there are reasons why expats choose to live in or chose to live in/retire to that a particular country.
Love firstly from all I have read and applies to me while others choose these third world or developing nations to suit financial needs, lifestyle choices etc.

Meetup.com is a great site and an excellent way to meet people in any country, Manila if you want to live there has dozens of choices from food, photography, walking etc. No different to Bangkok or any other major cities around the world, good place to start if one chooses to live in that situation.

Wages, food, white goods, electronics, property prices or rent. Forgot to mention cars.
Research. Probably why you are here. What parts of the Phills have you been to so far? Many members can contribute with regards to particular areas that you may be considering.

Good luck and keep the questions rolling, also search this and other sites to find answers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

I think it's easy to make generalities about these things but I haven't got the impression that they don't like westerners.
I have been watching Youtube videos from a user called "notime2bsad" and he was proving that point in one of his videos I was watching recently.
As regards the women,many of them on dating website have a narrow age range that their interested in so wouldn't do that if they were only interested in money.
So i'm curious about "Thai and Phil. women are ruthless" but it would be good to hear why and also is this typical or exceptional?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PI is constantly advertising for Expats to retire here. I doubt you'll see an Ad like this in a Thai Newspaper.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

That's really interesting that they are advertising for it,I guess it makes sense that it's a positive for their economy.
Was this ad in an American newspaper?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

There will come a time when the Philippines will be "discovered" just like Hawaii and many other places were way back when. This advertising is just the beginning of it. With many of our home countries floundering and yet others being torn apart by politically driven agendas, more and more people will look for better, more peaceful, secure, and low cost places to retire.

When that fully happens we can kiss goodbye all that we have enjoyed in life here; especially the affordability of it all. Goods and services will become more available and that's a good thing but the prices will reflect the changes in the country.
Look at Boracay Island and other places here. It has become so commercialised that it's almost unaffordable for many vacationers and most locals that worked and help to build the hotels and resorts can no longer afford to live there at all.

I'm 65yrs old and will likely not live to see it. But others will see the place and wish they had lived here when it was "like it use to be" -- affordable.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

markinsydney said:


> I think it's easy to make generalities about these things but I haven't got the impression that they don't like westerners.
> I have been watching Youtube videos from a user called "notime2bsad" and he was proving that point in one of his videos I was watching recently.
> As regards the women,many of them on dating website have a narrow age range that their interested in so wouldn't do that if they were only interested in money.
> So i'm curious about "Thai and Phil. women are ruthless" but it would be good to hear why and also is this typical or exceptional?


My experiences in Thailand is we are not really noticed as there are soooooo many westerners there, in the back blocks we become a novelty, Phillipines the same. I will ask a question and it is none of my business but have you travelled to and spent time in either country? As said by me and plenty of others, "boots on the ground" smell the pollution, the drains, the idiotic bureaucracy, the cooking, the people, the lifestyles.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> There will come a time when the Philippines will be "discovered" just like Hawaii and many other places were way back when. This advertising is just the beginning of it. With many of our home countries floundering and yet others being torn apart by politically driven agendas, more and more people will look for better, more peaceful, secure, and low cost places to retire.
> 
> When that fully happens we can kiss goodbye all that we have enjoyed in life here; especially the affordability of it all. Goods and services will become more available and that's a good thing but the prices will reflect the changes in the country.
> Look at Boracay Island and other places here. It has become so commercialised that it's almost unaffordable for many vacationers and most locals that worked and help to build the hotels and resorts can no longer afford to live there at all.
> ...



This is so true Jet Lag and it will probably come quicker than we expect. I am a year older than you and agree, we will probably not see it that much, but living costs do continue to increase no matter where you live. 
But indeed we are fortunate that it is still rather lay back here in Philippines.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Jetlag:
I agree,it's important to realise what we have now as things may get worse in some ways in the future.

Bigpearl:
No I haven't ,I feel that Youtube has educated me to some extent but will need to visit of course.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

I just found an interesting article on this very subject here.........

Retirement: Philippines vs. Thailand | Investopedia

There are several points I would contest

1. The article says it costs US$1,000 p/m to live in Phil. and US$2,000 p/m to live in Thailand ,this is contrary to everything else i've seen

2. It says that not much English is spoken in Thailand yet it seems like it's not too bad from the videos i've seen on Youtube.

3. It says that in Phil. you can work or start businesses whereas you can't in Thailand , I thought that working in either was not an option?

Your thoughts please?

Mark


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

markinsydney said:


> I just found an interesting article on this very subject here.........
> 
> Retirement: Philippines vs. Thailand | Investopedia
> 
> ...


Mark,
I can assure you that my experiences are very real, 8 plus years in Thailand and now 2 months in Phils, but have been here 6 times before settling full time. 

1. 50% less is not correct.35% plus is closer to the mark, but at the moment the AUD is strong here and that may fluctuate eg. In the last 3 trips here, exchange has fluctuated between 32 pesos to $ to 41 pesos to $, currency fluctuations as very significant.
2. There is no comparison between the degree of English understanding between the 2 countries. No matter where you are, English is MUCH MORE UNDERSTOOD IN PHILIPPINES.
3. I operated a business in Thailand and it was a nightmare, you are cannon fodder for corrupt officials ie. police etc. I have no experience in operating a business in Phils and have no intention of trying to do so. If you need to operate a business here in Phils to survive, stay in Aussie until that is not an issue. The best and only job here it retiring, unless you have a giant sense of humour.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Mark,
> I can assure you that my experiences are very real, 8 plus years in Thailand and now 2 months in Phils, but have been here 6 times before settling full time.
> 
> 1. 50% less is not correct.35% plus is closer to the mark, but at the moment the AUD is strong here and that may fluctuate eg. In the last 3 trips here, exchange has fluctuated between 32 pesos to $ to 41 pesos to $, currency fluctuations as very significant.
> ...


Hey ol' man, I thought you had been a lot longer than that. Shows how much I know or perhaps I'm having a senior moment .

I have to agree with all that you said about the Philippines and after almost 15 years of living here, what you are saying is spot on. Even in the most remote and primitive islands here (Ticao Island as an example) English is understood and spoken to a large degree. Makes life easy for sure.

Cost of living is very low here depending on lifestyle and location. Now we have my wife working full time plus our retirement incomes from the US. Makes it pretty easy living. But here's the thing -- We have chosen to save money for the future of our children rather than live a lavish lifestyle.

My wife is excellent at budgeting and taking care of things for us. As a result we are raising four daughters. The oldest is 18 and the youngest is just 13. My wife is able to keep our total expenses each month to just about $700us dollars. That does not count medicine that I need for COPD or doctor visits. But we live well, eat well, and enjoy life with local travel with and sometimes without the kids with us.

There is a lot here that I don't like but that would be true anywhere. Even so, I would never consider returning to the US to live or leave the Philippines for any other reason.

You can work here but whatever company hires you must apply for and get a working visa for you to be legal.
You can have and open a business in the Philippines but the regulations are such that you are at risk in keeping ownership. The business must be majority Filipino owned even you are the one to start the business. Other laws apply as well.


Jet Lag


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've lived in both countries for a number of years.

I find Filipinos much nicer and friendlier people to deal with than Thais. Maybe because of their superior English. 

Capital cities... Manila and Bangkok are not too different, horrendous traffic and polluted. 
Although I find living in BGC is a relatively nice environment, and much cleaner than many other parts of Manila.
BKK sky train is a good way to get around, the BTS in Metro Manila is not.
Thai food is much better quality than Filipino.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to catch up again Jet Lag. Yes time does go by so quickly, 8 years plus since I was sitting in Oz and decided to give Thailand a try, after much consideration. I have to say, I think I pulled the wrong reign at that time. '
But I had a few contacts in Pattaya and that is where I headed. I am now very satisfied with our location here in Nth Luzon. My partner is now close to her family (not too close) and we have bought a small but very comfortable house. Just had it pained and some repairs done, it is now so pleasing to not have to deal with landlords (whether they be Thai or Filipino). 

Have a car to get around and can now start seeing a bit of the country side.

Yes there are some things that frustrate you, that is as you say, the same wherever you go. But we have a far better life than if I had to try and get through on the pension in Oz, Just not possible, as it is so expensive there.

You have found a great lifestyle and family life, peaceful existence, has a lot going for it. Take care.


----------



## Irene Rivera (Aug 4, 2017)

Thailand of course is best.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

That is just an individual opinion. But I see you live in Manila, have you spent time in both places and by that I mean longer than a month or so? Have you been there recently.?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Irene Rivera said:


> Thailand of course is best.


Perhaps if you are a party animal looking for a good time, Patong is a blast or more central Bangkok. The same can be had in Chiang Mia etc. The Philippines offers similar but each to their own, I/We have enjoyed and prospered in both countries as well as European and other destinations, Really Irene it depends on many factors as you well know and as this as a Filipino expat site and tends to be bias and favours this chosen country. While I agree the food is, and can be better with Thai cuisine the people in PH. win hands down with hospitality, acceptance and communication skills. The legal and differing political side is and always will be easier to deal with in PH.
At the end of the day if your loved one and or family live in a particular country then the chips are stacked. No persuasions can modify acceptance and happiness within a chosen, shall we say predetermined perhaps bias decision no different to mine to retire in PH.

Gods speed and enjoy your chosen country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Perhaps if you are a party animal looking for a good time, Patong is a blast or more central Bangkok. The same can be had in Chiang Mia etc. The Philippines offers similar but each to their own, I/We have enjoyed and prospered in both countries as well as European and other destinations, Really Irene it depends on many factors as you well know and as this as a Filipino expat site and tends to be bias and favours this chosen country. While I agree the food is, and can be better with Thai cuisine the people in PH. win hands down with hospitality, acceptance and communication skills. The legal and differing political side is and always will be easier to deal with in PH.
> At the end of the day if your loved one and or family live in a particular country then the chips are stacked. No persuasions can modify acceptance and happiness within a chosen, shall we say predetermined perhaps bias decision no different to mine to retire in PH.
> 
> Gods speed and enjoy your chosen country.
> ...



Well said Steve, right on the money.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I don?t know enough about Thailand but I couldn?t believe getting out of the Philippines ?
Absolutely nothing works in the Philippines and it?s getting worse!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> I don?t know enough about Thailand but I couldn?t believe getting out of the Philippines ?
> Absolutely nothing works in the Philippines and it?s getting worse!


Not much works in Australia either pronse and little else in any country, perhaps a little like riding the bull and hope the damage is acceptable and move on. It does work in PH no different to the idiosyncrasies of all countries, go with the flow, accept, live and let live then you will prosper no matter the chosen country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Not much works in Australia either pronse and little else in any country, perhaps a little like riding the bull and hope the damage is acceptable and move on. It does work in PH no different to the idiosyncrasies of all countries, go with the flow, accept, live and let live then you will prosper no matter the chosen country.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Those are great points Steve, and that's a good attitude to have but the reality is that life in the Philippines is not for all. I think Pronse had a valid point, if not oversimplified. For those who have become used to a western culture the Philippines is pretty rough around the edges. I can't speak for Australia but compared to most parts of the US, Canada or Europe, housing, goods, and services are of a lower standard here, and pollution of all kinds (air, water, garbage, noise) is worse. Most people are controlled by the church dogma. I know it's a developing country and I like the people so I adjust for it but it's not always easy to accept. Sometimes you indeed have to move on, and I believe you made that point when you said "chosen" country. That makes all the difference. I can accept things here as long as I freely choose to be here, and take my annual sanity breaks, haha.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JRB__NW said:


> you made that point when you said "chosen" country. That makes all the difference. I can accept things here as long as I freely choose to be here,


That is the key. Most all of us are here by our own volition and we either 'adjust' to the circumstances or we don't. Helps a lot to have a good sense of humor and be able to laugh off some things along with being able to 'look the other way' at times.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is the key. Most all of us are here by our own volition and we either 'adjust' to the circumstances or we don't. Helps a lot to have a good sense of humor and be able to laugh off some things along with being able to 'look the other way' at times.
> 
> Fred


Exactly Fred and adjust we do every day even in our home countries. If you choose to live in a Third world/developing country after a first world existence then many things will be unpalatable and alien. "A good sense of humour and look the other way" Works for me not only in PH or many other countries I have travelled and lived in, including Australia.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> Those are great points Steve, and that's a good attitude to have but the reality is that life in the Philippines is not for all. I think Pronse had a valid point, if not oversimplified. For those who have become used to a western culture the Philippines is pretty rough around the edges. I can't speak for Australia but compared to most parts of the US, Canada or Europe, housing, goods, and services are of a lower standard here, and pollution of all kinds (air, water, garbage, noise) is worse. Most people are controlled by the church dogma. I know it's a developing country and I like the people so I adjust for it but it's not always easy to accept. Sometimes you indeed have to move on, and I believe you made that point when you said "chosen" country. That makes all the difference. I can accept things here as long as I freely choose to be here, and take my annual sanity breaks, haha.


Those are only my ideas and philosophies JRB, an old adage is "try before you buy" and try I have no different to others here but an open mind and acceptance first and then if it's not your cup of tea then move on, bad choice, whatever. Or simply find a country that suits your needs with no complaints. Good luck there.
Perhaps I look at things a little differently. I know the problems in many if not all third world countries and my retirement to PH gives me something to do, not by stating the obvious but leading by example, subtle education for the minor things that irk me/us. Slowly slowly, Rome wasn't built in a day etc. Love the country and people and will contribute for the betterment of my retirement years instead of complaining and siting on my hands etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

I just found a good website for financial comparisons

www.numbeo.com

You can do comparisons in your own currency
It's interesting putting Manila v Bangkok as a study but it depends on what you are into personally , surprisingly some things are cheaper in Thailand ,internet and mobile phones for example.

It's not all about money of course.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I have always found Thailand cheaper in most aspects, especially lodging and meals. You can stay in really nice, clean hotels for $30-40 there in an area that is pleasant, not trashed out and noisy. Rentals are even less. Same with eating out - delicious, quality meals in a good restaurant are far less. Beer might be cheaper here in Philippines but I don't drink so no advantage there for me.


----------

